# Touch Screen Cleaner



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Due to me owning a 2013, I have the touch screen on the dash/center console of my car. I know you are supposed to be real careful with what cleaners you use on those screens, so I figured I would post here before I screwed anything up. I have been using "invisible glass" for quite some time now with good luck (supposed to be fine to use on window tint, etc.) so I figured that would be safe to use on that screen. Anyone know here if that is OK to use? If not, what can I use? Thanks.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Plexus would work also, It is a high end plexi glass cleaner that will not harm it. I have been using Plexus for years on boats, motorcycle helemets and vehicles lights for years. It is not cheap stuff by any means but it goes a long way.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Any type of LCD cleaner will work - designed for electronics.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is invisible glass safe for touchscreens? I have used it but don't like the results, seems to leave it wet with marks


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Why not just wipe it with a rag?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cotton ball with a few drops of vodka. Works like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like to use a micro-fiber cloth made for computer screens - usually no cleaner needed, that is unless you spray condiments and stuff while your eating, texting, smoking and shifting at the same time!opblood:ccasion14::stoner::1poke:


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

A Cloth rag does not work IMO, It leaves streak marks and scratches


----------

